# p0340



## jgeorger (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey all,

My wife has a 2002 SE and recently it started taking 3-4 seconds of cranking before it starts right up, after which it runs fine. Engine light was on, had Autozone read the code and it came back with P0340 - camshaft position sensor for bank 1. I haven't replaced it yet but I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem. In searching it seems to be more of a problem for the A32's.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably the sensor...they seem to go bad a lot. You may want to check with Nissan to make sure there isn't any recall campaigns on your vehicle that will cover it before dropping the bucks. Just contact any dealer with your VIN # or contact the customer hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1 , and they should be able to assist you.


----------



## jgeorger (Dec 29, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> It's probably the sensor...they seem to go bad a lot. You may want to check with Nissan to make sure there isn't any recall campaigns on your vehicle that will cover it before dropping the bucks. Just contact any dealer with your VIN # or contact the customer hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1 , and they should be able to assist you.


In my research it seems they are a lot more failure prone on the previous generation cars (A32). I didn't see any recall on it over at nissanhelp.com. I just replaced the sensor yesterday and it fixed the problem. There was some slight scoring on it which has me worried. It could signify something mechanical is wrong, and would be expensive to fix I'm sure.


----------

